# Rain



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Walking out of the supermarket I overheard some woman saying....

'Oh, it's that fine rain, the stuff that gets everything wet.'

Unfortunately she was saying this to her child, so it was too late to ask her to never breed.....

Morons, gotta love 'em.


----------

